# COMIENZA EL GORDO FARRERAS ... LA SECTA ON FIRE...



## Adhoc (13 Feb 2022)

Comienza la bilis... y ya arrancan con lloros...


----------



## Taxis. (13 Feb 2022)

Sí arrancan con lloros..., entonces ya sabemos el resultado.


----------



## max power (13 Feb 2022)

VOX lo peta. 

Entre 15 y 20

Lo has leido en burbuja.info


----------



## juster (13 Feb 2022)

VIVA FRANCO
VIVA VOX !!!!


----------



## Adhoc (13 Feb 2022)

.


----------



## Mig29 (13 Feb 2022)

juster dijo:


> VIVA FRANCO
> VIVA VOX !!!!



Viva!!
Y arriba España.
Vox 20 escaños.


----------



## Vulcan86 (13 Feb 2022)

20 escaños para Santi


----------



## Coviban (13 Feb 2022)

Viva Vox


----------



## belenus (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (13 Feb 2022)

Lo tengo puesto y confirmo. Ya con los lamentos antes de que se cuente una papeleta.
El falso periodista del pianillo, particularmente patético.


----------



## Adhoc (13 Feb 2022)

Bu bu bu...


----------



## Felson (13 Feb 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 942285



Esto no es un chiste, es una quimera. Normalmente, nos dan un programa que dice cosas que después incumplen, llegando incluso a hacer lo contrario, como Almeida y el PP. Lo de la viñeta es un chiste, lo que nos pasa o dejamos que nos pase es un chiste también, pero dramático y sin ninguna gracia, no como el Forges, que también era dramático en el fondo, pero la realidad lo ha superado, como ejemplifico con la mención a Almeida y el PP.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Adhoc (13 Feb 2022)

Los sesgos de participación, que en el medio rural ha bajado y en el urbano ha subido... Ummmmm....


----------



## Felson (13 Feb 2022)

En Es radio dicen ahora, 19:56, algo sobre pericos y culés (literalmente... lo de pericos lo han repetido seis veces en un minuto, además de lo de eterno rival y esas cosas parecidas a "fiesta de la democracia" y con "incidentes aislados". Lo del paro, el hambre, las granjas, la luz y esas cosas se deben estar jugando con un pelota de por medio... por lo que escucho en Es radio.


----------



## Disolucion (13 Feb 2022)

Te he dado un Zanx porque solo deja dar uno. 
En un rato me logeo con el otro y repito.

La peña esta fatal. Yo tampoco lo entiendo.


----------



## pepetemete (13 Feb 2022)

Hay que tener huevos para ver a ese hijo de puta.


----------



## rejon (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Stormtrooper (13 Feb 2022)

Sois unos locos sintonizando al gordo


----------



## pepetemete (13 Feb 2022)

A la gente le va la marcha, el bien no existe sin el mal y toda esa mierda.
Un gordo asqueroso, multimillonario, que entre él y su mujer solo vomitan bilis día tras día para enriquecerse y mantener a la gente crispada solo merecen lo peor que les pueda pasar.

Y sí, hay gentuza que lo mira y luego lo critica...y en realidad esos son los verdaderos culpables de que el mundo vaya como el culo.
Porque gilipollas e hijos de puta existirán siempre, pero si les hacemos caso o los mantenemos vivos, es que somos peores que ellos.


----------



## Karlb (13 Feb 2022)

VamOX.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Feb 2022)

Yo espero el día que a éste loco hijo de perra del Gorderas le dé un ataque en directo. Ahora con la vacunación y la edad tiene muchas papeletas.


----------



## Charlie_69 (13 Feb 2022)

SE VIENE PERRUGAZO


----------



## Manero empaque (13 Feb 2022)

No existe ningún "periodista" en España ni en el mundo entero que haya tabajado más y con más ahínco para la victoria de Vox que Ferreras y Pastor.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## Tanchus (13 Feb 2022)

Noche de elecciones. El suministrador de Ferreras debe estar agotado el pobre


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Feb 2022)

Oigo los gruñidos desde mi casa.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (13 Feb 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Noche de elecciones. El suministrador de Ferreras debe estar agotado el pobre



¿Ayer sobraría algo en Valencia?


----------



## Tanchus (13 Feb 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> ¿Ayer sobraría algo en Valencia?



Sí, los turulos.


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## sintripulacion (13 Feb 2022)

¿Cuántas veces el ultraizquierdista globalista y marxista cultural del gordo Ferreras y su tropa, feladores oficiales de la élite financiera globalista nariguda, llamará a un partido de centro derecha patriota como VOX "extrema derecha"??.
Apuesto que tropecientas mil....., pero la plebe ya no le hace ni puto caso a este vende patrias.


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## Hermericus (13 Feb 2022)

Voy a verlo un rato.

Me encantan estas cosas


----------



## petro6 (13 Feb 2022)

El himno de Castilla y león gracias al cornamentas de CierVox, cada vez más cerca de tener reguettón. Viva PanchiVox¡¡¡


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (13 Feb 2022)

Ahora está salivando porque el pp baja


----------



## todoayen (13 Feb 2022)

No pongo la secta ni pa ver al fanegas comiendo mierda con tropezones de maíz según sale del culo de PdrSnchz.


----------



## skinnyemail (13 Feb 2022)

Adhoc dijo:


> Comienza la bilis... y ya arrancan con lloros...



Ya hablan de pactar todos contra PP y VOX. Los demócratas contra la voluntad del pueblo.


----------



## Funcional (13 Feb 2022)

Y el voto de castigo a la Pesoe, que ganó las anteriores, será un voto de castigo a Perro Sánchez? Porque no han llegado a gobernar en CyL y por tanto no han podido decepcionar a nadie, jajaja.


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Feb 2022)

Adhoc dijo:


> Comienza la bilis... y ya arrancan con lloros...




​


----------



## CANCERVERO (13 Feb 2022)

Yo, he estado en este hilo Mitrico y Mitral.


----------



## CANCERVERO (13 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Yo espero el día que a éste loco hijo de perra del Gorderas le dé un ataque en directo. Ahora con la vacunación y la edad tiene muchas papeletas.



No te olvides de su mujera: La Vizca. que Dios los una en el Infierno.


----------



## CANCERVERO (13 Feb 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Eso me suena a un hijo puta de la última Repubica.


----------



## CANCERVERO (13 Feb 2022)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Ya hablan de pactar todos contra PP y VOX. Los demócratas contra la voluntad del pueblo.



Son sus constumbres y habrá que respetarlas. Pero que no se les olvide el último pasado,,,,, esa vez que perdieron.


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## juster (14 Feb 2022)

LA CARA DE LOS ROJOS EN LA SECTA FUE IMPAGABLE !!!!
DESESPERADOS Y CAGANDO FUEGO !!!


----------



## Taxis. (14 Feb 2022)

El pelos de podemos, viendo que se quedaba sin escaño presentandose por León, decide presertarse por Valladolid..., menudo pájaro.


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (14 Feb 2022)

"El gordo del kilimanharo".


----------



## bullish consensus (14 Feb 2022)

he oido los rebuznos y vengo a ver q pasa....


----------



## Cicciolino (14 Feb 2022)

A Ferreras le da igual que gane el PP o la PSOE, mientras todo quede dentro del apátrida R78 del que él es vocero principal, junto con su señora y tres o cuatro teleñecos más.

Lo que sí le asustaría es que dejases de ver sus mierdas, dejaseis de votar y de pagar impuestos y, en general, de obedecer.

FINGIENDO que os reís de él mientras él vive de vuestros impuestos y se ríe DE VERDAD de vosotros sólo hacéis el ridículo, que es vuestro estado basal, al que siempre volvéis con tiempo y reposo.

tl;dr: Ferreras y señora, S. L.: 666 - Vírgenes votontazos: 0.


----------



## Caddy (14 Feb 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> A Ferreras le da igual que gane el PP o la PSOE, mientras todo quede dentro del apátrida R78 del que él es vocero principal, junto con su señora y tres o cuatro teleñecos más.
> 
> *Lo que sí le asustaría es que dejases de ver sus mierdas, dejaseis de votar y de pagar impuestos y, en general, de obedecer.*
> 
> ...



Pero para eso tendrían que hacer algo a lo que no están acostumbrados: PENSAR


----------



## Cicciolino (14 Feb 2022)

Caddy dijo:


> Pero para eso tendrían que hacer algo a lo que no están acostumbrados: PENSAR



Sí.

Además, no quieren nada de eso, les basta con fingir inanemente que ganan por una vez, y mañana lunes a remar para el gordo ese y el resto de la piara que refrendan ritualmente.

Todo un espectáculo visto desde fuera, pero también un drama cuando, como en esta (((pandemia))), uno se ve obligado a compartir suerte con esta escoria sucnormal, aunque sólo sea de refilón, por supuesto...


----------



## zapatitos (14 Feb 2022)

Lo más probable es que los únicos televidentes que tenga La Secta en la actualidad sean todos de PanchiVOX.

Saludos.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (14 Feb 2022)

Que le pasa a la morsa Farreras? ME DA ASCO


----------



## Trejo (14 Feb 2022)

pepetemete dijo:


> A la gente le va la marcha, el bien no existe sin el mal y toda esa mierda.
> Un gordo asqueroso, multimillonario, que entre él y su mujer solo vomitan bilis día tras día para enriquecerse y mantener a la gente crispada solo merecen lo peor que les pueda pasar.
> 
> Y sí, hay gentuza que lo mira y luego lo critica...y en realidad esos son los verdaderos culpables de que el mundo vaya como el culo.
> Porque gilipollas e hijos de puta existirán siempre, pero si les hacemos caso o los mantenemos vivos, es que somos peores que ellos.



Yo veo su programa. Y lo hago porque, al hacerlo, me reafirmo mucho más en mis convicciones, tanto en las anti-progres como en las anti-covid. El asco y la animadversión que me produce hace que no tenga tentaciones de pasarme al lado oscuro, porque me hacen ver la podredumbre que hay.


----------



## juster (14 Feb 2022)

LA CARA DE LOS ROJOS ES IMPAGABLE !!!
ANOS DESGARRADOS CAGANDO FUEGO !!!!


----------



## Trejo (14 Feb 2022)

juster dijo:


> LA CARA DE LOS ROJOS EN LA SECTA FUE IMPAGABLE !!!!
> DESESPERADOS Y CAGANDO FUEGO !!!



El rato que vi el programa de esa sabandija y sus secuaces me descojoné todo lo que quise. Para ellos, el gran perdedor de la noche era el PP, a pesar de ser fuerza más votada y subir escaños respecto a las anteriores elecciones, el Psoe bajar 7 escaños y Cs y Podemos 1 mísero escaño .......

Después empezaron con la cantinela de siempre: "¿Será capaz el PP de pactar con la extrema derecha o preferirá un acuerdo global con el resto de fuerzas democráticas?" (Vox no es democrático, parece).

Se ve que el CIS de Tezanos les dió un aliento de esperanza. De hecho estuvieron toda la semana muy crecidos con que la izquierda tenía muchas opciones de gobernar, que la gente estaba harta de 35 años de gobierno facha,...... etc. Me da que estos días harán campaña para "sensibilizar" al PP y que apueste por un pacto anti-Vox con el resto de partidos.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (14 Feb 2022)

Voté voxemonguer por primera vez no por simpatía ideológica ni porque crea que van a cambiar nada o porque me gustase su programa o candidato, sino para sentirme partícipe de la ignición anal progre en la noche electoral y las jornadas siguientes. De momento solo por sentirme partícipe y responsable de su cabreo histérico ya me está valiendo la pena, es mucho más divertido que reirse de ellos desde el burladero de la abstención. Salí del colegio electoral riéndome como cuando de pequeño le picabas el timbre al típico vecino cabrón y salías corriendo.


----------



## rejon (14 Feb 2022)

La izquierda todavía puede alcanzar la mayoría en Castilla y León si contamos los votos de Twitter, del CIS y los de las Tanxugueiras.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (14 Feb 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> El rato que vi el programa de esa sabandija y sus secuaces me descojoné todo lo que quise. Para ellos, el gran perdedor de la noche era el PP, a pesar de ser fuerza más votada y subir escaños respecto a las anteriores elecciones, el Psoe bajar 7 escaños y Cs y Podemos 1 mísero escaño .......
> 
> Después empezaron con la cantinela de siempre: "¿Será capaz el PP de pactar con la extrema derecha o preferirá un acuerdo global con el resto de fuerzas democráticas?" (Vox no es democrático, parece).
> 
> Se ve que el CIS de Tezanos les dió un aliento de esperanza. De hecho estuvieron toda la semana muy crecidos con que la izquierda tenía muchas opciones de gobernar, que la gente estaba harta de 35 años de gobierno facha,...... etc. Me da que estos días harán campaña para "sensibilizar" al PP y que apueste por un pacto anti-Vox con el resto de partidos.



Yo también lo vi un rato y era fascinante, como una realidad paralela.


----------



## rejon (14 Feb 2022)

Ferreras: "El PP ha ganado por la mínima las elecciones en Castilla y León. 

A Mañueco, a pesar de la victoria pírrica, se le ha quedado cara de perdedor. 

Victoria con sabor a derrota". 1° de Manipulación en La Sexta.
Propaganda como el Pravda y el Granma.


----------



## nelsoncito (14 Feb 2022)

Manero empaque dijo:


> No existe ningún "periodista" en España ni en el mundo entero que haya tabajado más y con más ahínco para la victoria de Vox que Ferreras y Pastor.



Otro progretón escocido con los resultados de CyL.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (14 Feb 2022)

Progres ass on fire...


----------



## rejon (15 Feb 2022)

Ana Pastor en las elecciones andaluzas.
Ana Pastor en las Elecciones CyL 13F.......


----------



## Trejo (15 Feb 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Ferreras: "El PP ha ganado por la mínima las elecciones en Castilla y León.
> 
> A Mañueco, a pesar de la victoria pírrica, se le ha quedado cara de perdedor.
> 
> ...



Vi un poco su programa de ayer Lunes. Seguía vomitando bilis a litros. Que si el PP tiene que hacérselo mirar, que si el Ayusazo les ha salido por la culata en CyL..........,destilaba rabia por todos los poros de su orondo cuerpo.


----------

